# Polish chick



## RobertandAndrea (Mar 24, 2013)

I just got 2 Polish chicks about 2 weeks old. Both are very anxious. One is pecking the others head pulling out most of the feathers on her head. I don't know how to resolve this other than separating the 2. Any suggestions?


----------



## Bird_slave (Oct 26, 2012)

Polish tend to be a little anxious, especially when they are young. They calm down some as they mature. 
I would not separate them just yet. The one may not like being pecked on, but a single chicken is miserable. I would suggest you try some anti-peck ointment first, Blu-Kote being the first brand that comes to mind. Apply to the area being pecked, but not too much so it doesn't run down into the birds eyes. I prefer an old-fashioned remedy called Pine Tar. It's highly effective, but a mess to apply and difficult to remove. It can also be harmful if it gets in the eyes.

IF the pecking gets to the point where there is blood showing, then you must separate them. Blood is like a visual magnet to a chicken and birds have been pecked to death once a little blood is showing.


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

This is my first year with polish as well and they've been getting picked on non stop. I seperated the injured until they mostly healed then added them back to the group when I put them outside with more space. So far so good. Good luck .


----------



## RobertandAndrea (Mar 24, 2013)

Thanks for the great advice. Do you know where I could find some Blu-Kote?


----------



## Bird_slave (Oct 26, 2012)

RobertandAndrea said:


> Thanks for the great advice. Do you know where I could find some Blu-Kote?


 Most feedstores and Tractor Supply Company stores carry it.

If you can't find it locally, www.jefferslivestock.com carries it. They have good prices, great customer service and fast shipping. Been dealing with the company for years.


----------

